# What causes hot spots on a dog



## RickD (Nov 9, 2009)

My poor dog just got another hot spot...What the heck causes them??


----------



## Redbow (Nov 9, 2009)

I am not sure RickD, I had a Beagle that had them very often in hot summer weather ! My Vet always gave her a shot and that cleared the hot spots up . I do know Hydrogen Pyroxide helps a lot with hot spots , it worked for my Dog .


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Nov 9, 2009)

Could be several things.  Cheap dog food or too high protein in their food.  What feed are you using and what is the protein and fat content?


----------



## GONoob (Nov 9, 2009)

My gfs dogs hot spots turn black after it heals?!


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 9, 2009)

Hot spots are generally caused by some form of skin irritation or allergy causing the dog to lick the affected area until it's raw.  

Our Shepherd ended up with a hot spot overnight (from the time we put him in his crate at night to the time we woke up the next morning).  It was caused by an allergic reaction to a bug bite. 

I'm sure there are some country remedies for hot spots, etc. but we just took him to the Vet who shaved the area, cleaned it, gave him a prednisone injection, put him on antibiotics for two weeks, and gave us a topical spray (oh and a lovely plastic we-can't-pick-up-HBO-with-this-dish collar).  

Be very careful using Hydrogen Peroxide on Hot Spots: some are deeper than others.  

I'd say if hot spots were chronic, then I would definitely ask the Vet about possible allergy shots or allergy testing.


----------



## germag (Nov 9, 2009)

I think one of the most common causes is an allergy to flea bites.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 9, 2009)

It *might* be if the hot spot sits on top of the dog's tail.  That's the most common spot for flea bite allergies.  

Ours isn't allergic to flea bites.  He's just talented enough to be allergic to some other insect.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 9, 2009)

It is a bacterial infection that got started after there was a break in the skin for some reason.  My brother's golden would swim in the Hooch and then get them.  It would initially look small, but after the vet got done shaving and medicating, he would have a big patch of infected, inflamed skin that we didn't see at first due to all the hair.  Keeping the dog dry (and not letting him get in the nasty Hooch) helped.


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 9, 2009)

Go to the drug store, and buy Sulfur powder and sprinkle it on the hot spot's. It should clear it right up.


----------



## Dudeman042 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have also used Builders lime spread around in the kennels. It will help with a lot of skin issues.


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

*hot spots*

go to walmart and buy you some sulferdene it yellow  pour it in a spray bottle and spray  him  and it will clear right  up


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Could be several things.  Cheap dog food or too high protein in their food.  What feed are you using and what is the protein and fat content?


I'm with you buddy..I know for a fact the feed can cause it..Maybe thats just on coon and fox hounds


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Nov 18, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Could be several things.  Cheap dog food or too high protein in their food.  What feed are you using and what is the protein and fat content?



my wife whos been a surgical tech for a vet for goin on 8 years said this is wrong, that its caused by a break in the skin and then subsequent infection from the saliva where they lick it


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Nov 18, 2009)

Just telling you how I helped my dogs for the last 48 yrs. when they had hot spots.             I'm  sorry this easy fix of lowering the protein worked for me.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Nov 19, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Just telling you how I helped my dogs for the last 48 yrs. when they had hot spots.             I'm  sorry this easy fix of lowering the protein worked for me.



i aint sayin your wrong, its just what she said,


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 20, 2009)

Diets can cause skin allergies which, in turn, has the dog itching itself (break in the skin), resulting in the dog licking itself to try to relieve the burning/itching from the skin allergies which might or might not be caused by the dog's diet.

There are a variety of other things that can cause a dog to create hot spots from environmental issues (allergies, bug bites, etc.) to an allergic reaction.


----------

